
Show HN: AutoSnoozer – take back control of your Inbox - ashishb
https://autosnoozer.com
======
briefrrapp
This looks so cool. Exactly what I wished for. Currently, I manually snooze
each email.

Signed up!

~~~
ashishb
Thanks. Glad to know you found it useful.

